# Legal Updates Question



## JRut47 (Sep 26, 2009)

Is anyone aware of any legal updates classes being held any where?


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

The MPTC has moved towards on-line training for Legal Updates in this years in-service curriculum so it's pretty slim pickings. They do usually offer a Legal Update Train the Trainer class in the fall for departments that have in-house instructors but they haven't posted anything yet.


----------

